
Zyptonite – a aecure Skype challenger now in beta for Android - velmu
https://zyptonite.com/blog/android
======
dewiz
I'd like to know how they tackle battery consumption in a server-less
architecture. Skype P2P was a huge battery drainer, linked to the number of
contacts you have. For instance if you have 50 contacts plus group chats, the
client needs to sync one by one and share the data with 50+ points, which
might come and go. I care about privacy and latency, I'm not buying the
argument that p2p is a solution for those though.

